# Help! With excessive barking when I'm not home...neighbors co



## ffalcon (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm going to be moving into a new apartment soon and my landlord isn't crazy about dogs. She allowed me to have my Daisy, but said that if the neighbors complain of barking she'll have to go. There's no way I could ever be without her, so I have to find a way to keep her from barking a lot. She's perfect when I'm home, but as soon as I leave she whines and barks a lot. What should I do? I really don't want to have to resort to an anti-bark collar? Is there anything else I can do? Or has anyone used the non-shock collars?


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I would love to hear some suggestions on this matter. I have an excessive barker, Macy, and I have tried many things, coins in the can, spray bottle and compressed air I have also tried removing her from the area to a "time out" but nothing has worked so far. She barks at my husband like crazy.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Please someone I have the same problem with Gucci. I work nights and when I get off in the morning I spend time with my two dogs,but Gucci has a tendency to bark all day long after i go to sleep. I keep them in the room with me with food and water and their crates and everytime anyone else in the house moves he barks!! and does not stop!

QUOTE (luvmymacy @ Oct 13 2008, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649877


> I would love to hear some suggestions on this matter. I have an excessive barker, Macy, and I have tried many things, coins in the can, spray bottle and compressed air I have also tried removing her from the area to a "time out" but nothing has worked so far. She barks at my husband like crazy.[/B]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (ffalcon @ Oct 13 2008, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649808


> I'm going to be moving into a new apartment soon and my landlord isn't crazy about dogs. She allowed me to have my Daisy, but said that if the neighbors complain of barking she'll have to go. There's no way I could ever be without her, so I have to find a way to keep her from barking a lot. She's perfect when I'm home, but as soon as I leave she whines and barks a lot. What should I do? I really don't want to have to resort to an anti-bark collar? Is there anything else I can do? Or has anyone used the non-shock collars?[/B]



No, I've never used any device at all for barking and to be honest, never heard of them, and don't think I like the sound of them. 

My "son" Flakey, suffered from seperation anxiety, when we were not there, and tore the place up, the little bugger. 

We came home one day and there he was in our window, with all the school children, laughing at pointing at my Flakey, because he had turned over the hamper, and had my undies around his neck for the whole world to see.

We consulted a vet, as we were at such a loss, "why does he get so upset when we leave?". Doc said he suffered from sepration anxiety and beleive it or not, advised us to get a playmate for him.

Guess what? We got my little Tina Maire, and from the moment we got her, all his anxiety behavoir went away.

Maybe your little Daisy is suffering from seperation anxiety as well, and you could ask your vet, for options on how best to 
work with it. Perhaps leaving the TV on, or radio, and going out for 1/2 hr intervals, and leave a tape recorder on to see if that works. She how she does with noise distraction.

Or....maybe get her a little playmate 

Don't you worry, you will figure something out.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (luvmymacy @ Oct 13 2008, 02:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649877


> I would love to hear some suggestions on this matter. I have an excessive barker, Macy, and I have tried many things, coins in the can, spray bottle and compressed air I have also tried removing her from the area to a "time out" but nothing has worked so far. She barks at my husband like crazy.[/B]


Have you tried those ultra sonic bark breakers? When the door bell rings at my house, it's a lifesaver!! I have to make sure though that ALL the dogs are barking when I use it, otherwise it's not fair to the ones that are being good! But wow, does it ever get their attention!

As far as barking when you leave, I don't have any suggestions. I can well imagine how frustrating that is though!!


----------

